# Nw45 ladies, what revlon color stay shade are you?



## Pinkstiletto66 (Feb 16, 2011)

The title says it all. Lol


----------



## Lolliren (Feb 16, 2011)

Try Rich Ginger


----------



## YLQ (Feb 17, 2011)

And if you DON'T want to look an ashy confused mess you should either try ColorStay in Caramel and Cappuccino (mixed), or you should try Revlon PhotoReady in Cappuccino which is the closest Revlon match to NW45.

**not my picture, but she is a poster here**






  	(l to r Sff in NW 45, Photoready in cappuccino, colorstay in cappuccino)


----------



## summerlove (Feb 18, 2011)

yeah, I would suggest mixing cappacino & carmel.


----------



## sss215 (Feb 18, 2011)

Cappuccino is good. And it doesn't run red/orange like NW45.  Its pretty good.  I just can't take the smell.


----------



## califabulous (Sep 3, 2011)

For refence I am NC47/NW43 ish and I wear Caramel in Colorstay


----------

